# Contacts



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

I keep gettin a fc on my contacts in p3droids custom stock rom? Any help?


----------



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

Remove google + and add the one from the market. Something in 2.0.0 version in that mod messes up contacts


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

crupp said:


> Remove google + and add the one from the market. Something in 2.0.0 version in that mod messes up contacts


This. The ICS + app is linked to the new people app and is not compatible with blur or aosp contacts.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

